# Age to sell baby cockatiels



## andruppets (Dec 29, 2013)

What is a good age to sell baby cockatiels?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

When they have been fully weaned for a week or two, I would guess...that's going to vary depending on the baby.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

What moonchild said. I got Rocko at 9 weeks old, fully weaned, but for some babies it could take up to 12 weeks. It's just going to depend on the individual.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not speaking from personal experience but have read that babies can regress- so I would lean towards 12 weeks to be safe.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

a friend of mine sold one of her babies at 8 weeks. 2 months later it died with the new owner.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

About ten weeks, though I would prefer to wait a few months after that to get some idea of the gender.


----------

